# b14 armrest



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I've searched and read all the threads. I've called Nissan to order a center console armrest that was offered as an OEM upgrade which they new nothing about. I've emailed Mossy and haven't heard back. I've searched Ebay and Ebay Motors. 

I just need to know what year/model center console armrest will fit in a 96 200sx se-r. I am planning on putting hinges on whatever I get, so hinges aren't necessary. Just need something to work with. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.

Sorry if this should be in cosmetics, just wanted to ask the b14 section since many probably have done this and might be able to provide me with a part number to go to nissan with.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The B14 arm rest is Part No. 999M1-LF004BK Order it from your Nissan Dealer.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to www.mossyperformance.com enter your car, go to the "interior" section and it will be there for $40 some


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> go to www.mosseyperformance.com enter your car, go to the "interior" section and it will be there for $40 some



You got the wrong website address.....

Call up your local Nissan dealer, they will be able to order it using the part # lshadoff provided. You can also order it from Mossy Nissan  or Performance Nissan...but of course they will tack on shipping fees...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry bout the wrong addy :thumbup: 

heres a direct link to the arm rest


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> sorry bout the wrong addy :thumbup:
> 
> heres a direct link to the arm rest



You guys are awesome, I can't wait to talk to the guy at Nissan who told me there was no such B14 armrest. He was treating me like an idiot until I asked him if there were any other models that would fit the b14, and then he actually stuttered. Anyway, the part number is exactly what I was looking for, thanks guys.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

matcapir said:


> You guys are awesome, I can't wait to talk to the guy at Nissan who told me there was no such B14 armrest. He was treating me like an idiot until I asked him if there were any other models that would fit the b14, and then he actually stuttered. Anyway, the part number is exactly what I was looking for, thanks guys.



You guys rock. Nissan suddenly found the part once supplied with a part number. Ha ha. It was a different guy. He wasn't sure if they could even get it anymore since it was an add on accesory. Anyway, they wanted 65 bucks for it, so I'm going to just order the one from Mossy. Thanks a million guys.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

contact Mossy again, I've never known Greg to slack with emails, I usually get a response in less than a day.

the Armrest comes in black, grey, or tan, the part# above is the black one.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> contact Mossy again, I've never known Greg to slack with emails, I usually get a response in less than a day.
> 
> the Armrest comes in black, grey, or tan, the part# above is the black one.


Thanks niney nine, I ordered today from Greg and it's been shipped. 45 for the armrest and 9 bucks S+H. WOOOOOHOOOO!!! Funny I'm so excited about an armrest, but I've been wanting one for almost three years!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it is nice having one, I use it all the time. I couldn't live w/o it.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

The armrest is great! If you really want a nice combo then look at the Redline products leather shift boot, should match the armrest well. Or, get the shift boot/e-brake boot/armrest cover package. not cheap, but they look great.

By the way, putting hinges on the armrest will require a good amount of thought and fabrication... The metal bars that hold it in will allow it to "hinge" up or down normally. If you build your own hinge, it might get ripped apart sooner or later since the armrest gets squeezed between the seats pretty tightly.

Enjoy your armrest, its a great "mod."


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone have pic's??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

fondoo said:


> does anyone have pic's??


check out this thread


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does it only come in black leather? my interior is all gray and the seats are gray fabric.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

fondoo said:


> does it only come in black leather? my interior is all gray and the seats are gray fabric.


Look at post #8 above.

Lew


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does the armrest slide into the cd pocket?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

fondoo said:


> does the armrest slide into the cd pocket?


si............


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

fondoo said:


> does the armrest slide into the cd pocket?


yes, it doesn't flip. In order for it to flip you would have to install a hinge.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> yes, it doesn't flip. In order for it to flip you would have to install a hinge.


The armrest does flip up and down. It's built to operate just like any other - it will flip open and closed while the bars hold it in place. It may not look as nice as an actual hinge, but it's simple, it works fine and its a drop-in affair.

Of course you can definitely improve upon the original design by installing a hinge but it is by no means necessary... Sentrixx has made a real nice looking hinge on the link posted by 1.6pete (several posts up).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Greg200SE-R said:


> The armrest does flip up and down. It's built to operate just like any other - it will flip open and closed while the bars hold it in place. It may not look as nice as an actual hinge, but it's simple, it works fine and its a drop-in affair.
> 
> Of course you can definitely improve upon the original design by installing a hinge but it is by no means necessary... Sentrixx has made a real nice looking hinge on the link posted by 1.6pete (several posts up).


exactly, it isn't a hinge, but lift the front of it and lean it twoards the back and it works pretty well. Just if you keep things in there make sure they aren't in the way of the bars going down.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Greg200SE-R said:


> The armrest does flip up and down. It's built to operate just like any other - it will flip open and closed while the bars hold it in place. It may not look as nice as an actual hinge, but it's simple, it works fine and its a drop-in affair.
> 
> Of course you can definitely improve upon the original design by installing a hinge but it is by no means necessary... Sentrixx has made a real nice looking hinge on the link posted by 1.6pete (several posts up).


what you described looks more like moving the whole thing...not flipping


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> what you described looks more like moving the whole thing...not flipping


When you flip it you move the whole thing as well. It doesn't work exactly like a hinge, but when you lift it up, it stays in place pretty well and falls back into place just as easy.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics of my re-wrapped (in black Corbeau cloth) armrest


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DAMNIT SEAN! you need to show off ALLLLLLLLLLLL THE TIME DON'T YOU :thumbup: 



^jealous rant............in love with your seats....nay, ENTIRE INTERIOR.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If ya got it, flaunt it.
It is a show car after all.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> When you flip it you move the whole thing as well. It doesn't work exactly like a hinge, but when you lift it up, it stays in place pretty well and falls back into place just as easy.


but that way you have less space to put stuff in there


----------

